# need suggestions for a small linux



## MilkyWay (Dec 23, 2007)

going to use my old old rig again its got a radeon 9600pro in it,a 1100mhz AMD Duron and 300 odd mb of ram oh and a 80gb hard drive

any susggestions on a linux distro would like a very small one but theres so many out there, i think i ran xp on that rig fine no slowdown but i would like to try a small linux


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2007)

dsl, damn small linux
you can fold with it


----------



## xfire (Dec 23, 2007)

Puppy Linux or Xubuntu both are very good.(puppy is just a 90mb download but still feature rich).


----------



## btarunr (Dec 23, 2007)

Ubuntu will run just fine (when installed). Don't run it off the live CD, it could be quite a put off.


----------



## xfire (Dec 23, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Ubuntu will run just fine (when installed). Don't run it off the live CD, it could be quite a put off.


Xubuntu's lighter on system resources due to XCFE desktop.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 23, 2007)

I did not deny that.


----------



## xfire (Dec 23, 2007)

btarunr said:


> I did not deny that.


Just saying
Xubuntu looks just like Ubuntu(check for screen shots, I even did a review)
*offtopic*
Where do you get your h/w frm. I am also from Hyd can't find the HD series here.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 23, 2007)

Import it from Singapore. My cousin's very high-up into the mgmt of Neoteric Informatique. That's near Paradise circle, next to Big Apple computers. They however transferred him to Kolkata. Now I bank on my brother-in-law who lives in NY to do that.

You can get HD2000 series cards from a mall in Park Lane


----------



## xfire (Dec 23, 2007)

I know CTC but the vendor said he didn't have it.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2007)

My vote goes to Damn Small Linux as well. The download is 48.2MB.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 28, 2007)

DSL lol i remember that when looking for linux for my nintendo ds lol

coz it says this is not damn smal linux DSL this is dslinux

anyway will try that i have to get all the parts tho for my pc i might post how i go in the build section


tbh i dont like ubuntu yes it felt easy the first time i used it but it got annoying after a while want to try a few linux to see if its just ubuntu i didnt like or if it was linux

really need a small linux tho for my old rig as it wont run much and xp will be too much for it
DSL looks very old i might try xubuntu first then try DSL off a USB stick


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 28, 2007)

is it possible someone might run me through gettign DSl to work via a usb stick as i have no idea about where to start?


----------

